# How to rip DVD with dual audio streams



## DonChoudhry (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi,

I usually use Dr. Divx to encode the DVDs to avi format. I was wondering how can I encode a DVD to avi with multiple audio stream support. 

If its not possible in Dr. Divx can someone please suggest some other software

Thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there -

Have you checked out VirtualDubMod?


----------



## DonChoudhry (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi,

No, but since you mentioned I d/led it and tried to work it out.

I cannot understand how to load the complete list of vob files neither can I find out how to load both audio streams.

Kindly advice some simpler software or a 'how-to' instructions in order to do it in VirtualDubMod.

Thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi again -

In checking your questions out quickly, I found this site to have some very detailed information, tutorials and how-to guides on using VirtualDubMod.

Also .... the VirtualDubMod site has a list of FAQ that may address your issues.

I'm going to be away today; when I return I will try to find some basic step-by-steps for you if these sites don't help. In the meantime, perhaps someone else here at TSG who has used VirtualDubMod for your issues and can lend a hand.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DonChoudhry (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for your kind concern.

I did a little searching myself and found this --> http://forum.videohelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=284761

Now the link has the guide to do that but it'll take a ot of work and a lot of time to make the avi this way.

Is there an easy way to do it (I have several DVDs to encode)

Thanks allot


----------



## DonChoudhry (Dec 1, 2003)

Someone? ... does someone know any easier way?

Thanks


----------

